# will kubota 7510 pull a 6' finish mower



## twig (Mar 28, 2012)

It's 21 hp. 17 at the pto Thanks


----------



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

If it were me, I might try it if there were no inclines to deal with... if I wasn't trying to cut grass that was thick or overgrown... if I kept my speed slow. I know my BX2230 pulled very, very heavy loads of hay. I know that's not using the PTO, but I'm just saying... with *caution* I think it could be done. Keep in mind, you risk lugging the engine AND THAT IS A NO-NO FOR DIESEL ENGINES.

BTW, maybe this isn't the topic for the DIY forum. ??


----------



## twig (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the information, sorry for posting in the wrong place, maybe thats why it took so long to get an answer.lol


----------



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

twig said:


> Thanks for the information, sorry for posting in the wrong place, maybe thats why it took so long to get an answer.lol


That was my only point to asking the question about where to post this thread, not to do any scolding for sure.


----------

